
Ask HN: Best technical resource for AdTech? - arduinomancer
Any recommendations on actual technical descriptions of how ad networks&#x2F;placement algorithms work?<p>Most stuff I&#x27;m finding on Google is very surface level and seems geared more towards marketing people.<p>I&#x27;m looking to understand the general approach&#x2F;architecture&#x2F;algorithms that go into targeted advertising specifically.<p>For example if I have a whole bunch of inputs how do I decide which ad to show to a user.<p>Thanks!
======
tjpaudio
I specialize in AdTech, mostly building bidding algorithms for emerging
clients after years of managing AdTech at larger companies. It's mostly secret
sauce, no one really publishes that stuff. It would be bad PR and you don't
want the competition to know what you are doing.

